# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Martohuni: Ju bën mirë dhe ju zgjat jetën

## Shpirt Njeriu

Martesa zgjat jeten dhe ne menyre te konsiderueshme. Niveli me i larte i vdekshmerise tek beqaret eshte i njejte me ate te duhanpiresve", ka thene Endrju Oseald, docent i ekonomise ne Universitetin Uoruik dhe kordinator i kerkimeve qe kane bere te ditur se si stili i jetes se beqareve eshte me pak i shendetshem per shkak te stresit dhe te mungeses se nje pike te forte referimi 

Alkoli dhe duhani jane nje hic para te qenit beqar, duket se eshte arsyeja e pare qe ve ne rrezik jeten e njerezve. Dhe te rrezikuar nuk jane vetem meshkujt, por edhe femrat. Kjo eshte teza e mbeshtetur nga nje studim i kryer nga studiues te Universitetit Uoruik ne Britanine e Madhe. Kerkimi eshte bere nga nje ekip studiuesit te Universitetit te Uoruik ne harkun e nje dhjete vjecari ne 10.000 tridhjete dhe dyzet vjecare britanike. 

Gjate studimit, mes 10.000 pesronave te monitoruar ka patur 600 vdekje. Studiuesit kane nxjerre nivelet e ndryshme te vdekshmerise mes femrave dhe meshkujve te martuar, beqare, te divorcuar dhe te ve, duke zbuluar qe rreziku per te vdekur eshte me i larte prej 10% tek meshkujt beqare dhe 4.8% tek femrat beqare, ne krahasim me meshkujt dhe femrat e po kesaj moshe qe jane te martuar. 

"Martesa zgjat jeten ne menyre te konsiderueshme. Niveli i vdekshmerise mes beqareve eshte i njejte me ate te duhanpiresve", ka thene profesor Endrju Osvald, docent i ekonomise ne Universiteti Uoruik dhe kordinator i studimit. Ende nuk eshte bere nje analize e detajuar e ketyre rezultateve, por profesori pohon se shkaku i vdekshmerise me te larte duhet kerkuar tek stili i jetes me pak te shendetshme qe bejne beqaret ne krahasim me te martuarit. Pijne me shume, pasi lidhin dhe me shume shoqeri, punojne me shume, pasi jane te perqendruar tek profesioni, jane te stresuar pasi nuk kane nje partner, me te cilin te ndajne problemet. 

Nderkohe qe ciftet e martuar, jane te prirur per te ndjekur nje regjim ushqimor me te mire, si dhe te jetojne ne shtepi me te rehatshme. Nderkohe femijet kane nje rol me stabiluzues, nderkohe qe ai qe nuk i ka eshte me i predispozuar per te rrezikuar. "Gjatesia e jetes se nje personi varet nga shume faktore, si ekonomike ashtu dhe sociale. Por kerkimi jone ka treguar se martesa eshte me se shumti faktori me i rendesishem per te percaktuar jetegjatesine e nje personi", shpjegon profesor Osvald, duke theksuar se te ndash jeten tende me personin e dashur zvogelon stresin dhe lehteson mendimin pozitiv. Pavaresisht nga efektet e saj pozitive tek shendtei, martesa vazhdon te jete ne renie.

----------


## Dito

Po mire more cuni dajes je martu gjo vete iher se nuk e dime. Larg more nga martesa se ate die qe do martohesh ate dite more fund. Cuna provojeni martohuni por po e provuat e hengret pastaj, se ste le kucedra te ndaheni me :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Martesa zgjat jeten dhe ne menyre te konsiderueshme. Niveli me i larte i vdekshmerise tek beqaret eshte i njejte me ate te duhanpiresve", ka thene Endrju Oseald, docent i ekonomise ne Universitetin 
> 
> Alkoli dhe duhani jane nje hic para te qenit beqar, duket se eshte arsyeja e pare qe ve ne rrezik jeten e njerezve. Dhe te rrezikuar nuk jane vetem meshkujt, por edhe femrat. Kjo eshte teza e mbeshtetur nga nje studim i kryer nga studiues te Universitetit Uoruik ne Britanine e Madhe. Kerkimi eshte bere nga nje ekip studiuesit te Universitetit te Uoruik ne harkun e nje dhjete vjecari ne 10.000 tridhjete dhe dyzet vjecare britanike. 
> 
> 
> Nderkohe femijet kane nje rol me stabiluzues, nderkohe qe ai qe nuk i ka eshte me i predispozuar per te rrezikuar.


Shpirto ; 

Të lutem mos , përto por hidhi një sy atij studimit , për të parë në thotë ndonjë gjë për ne tip beqarësh me një këmbë nga jeta familjare.
Me nje llaf një familje monoparentale si imja , ku një pjesë e stabilizimit të jetës ekziston për të mos thënë themelorja , pra fëmija, sa është rrisku i jetëshkurtësisë?! 

Elna.

----------


## DeuS

> Po mire more cuni dajes je martu gjo vete iher se nuk e dime ?


Pse, si e shpjego egzistencen tate ti?
U bere burre dhe akoma nuk arrite ta kuptosh qe nuk te ka sjell lejleku me shporte?!   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Dito

> Pse, si e shpjego egzistencen tate ti?
> U bere burre dhe akoma nuk arrite ta kuptosh qe nuk te ka sjell lejleku me shporte?!


Pse mer nuk te pelqe bashkjetesa ty. Daja e aplikon dhe siduket keq. Po bere letrat te kerkojne taksat mer capajevi plakut, ktu ta kisha muhabetin una :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## dallandyshe

Per meshkujt...nese doni te provoni nje femer eshte e afte per sigurims te forte ju rekomandoje....martohuni?!
Per femrat ...nese doni te tregoni se a jeni trimerresha, me zbutje te egersise..vetem ne martese do ta kuptoni?!
Martohuni cuna e goca se vetem ne martese do te  provoni shkelqimin e diellit pas nje stuhije si ai "tornado".
He se nuk eshte dhe  aq e keqe keni mundesi ta lyeni i cik gishtin me m.....
Jetegjatesia ne martese vjene  sepse vetem ne martese ke nje partner ku mund te zbrazesh lehte gjithe stresin e dites qofte dhe me pasoja, vetem jo me vrasje se nuk mund te shijosh  martese tjeter te radhes....  :uahaha:  
Shifni dhe vet shkrimet e disa personave ketu ne forum kur kan bere sex jane te kenaqur shkruajne qete, e kunderta kur s`kane prek gje me dore  per "dekada" jane te egersuar si bisha....  :djall sarkastik:

----------


## amaro

nuk e di se sa e vertete eshte per ne shqiptaret ky studim por sic me thonte  gjyshi (R.İ.P) kur e ftonin  per ne  dasma "u shtua dhe nje gomar ne rradhet tona" athere isha i vogel dhe qeshja se gomarin e dija per kafshe funny, dhe tani qesh por nga qe jam beqar dhe  e di qe gomeret jane kafshe te zbutura.
 nje gje eshte e sigurt qe jeta e beqarit eshte me e lire dhe me e mire por po nuk pate style mund te vdesesh ose nga marazi ose nga martesa.

----------


## DeuS

> Pse mer nuk te pelqe bashkjetesa ty. Daja e aplikon dhe siduket keq. Po bere letrat te kerkojne taksat mer capajevi plakut, ktu ta kisha muhabetin una.



Po i jap kon muhabetit tat, por ti nuk i dhe 'timit'   :pa dhembe:  
Nejse, pak a shume ideja ishte si puna asaj shprehjes qe thote : Cdo mangesi e birit tim, eshte nje deshtim per mua si baba! (prape s'ke per te thith gje me duket)
Persa i perket bashkjeteses qe ke permend me lart, jam shume dakort me ty dhe te besoj ne maksimum qe ti bashkjeton ...

...me noi mace apo rosak te bardhe (si te Friends)   :pa dhembe:  

Tani po te lej rehat, sepse nuk ja vlen te replikohemi shume. 
Duhet me e harxhu kohen aty ku ja vle...dhe jo me mbush faqet e albushit...
No more further replies from me  :shkelje syri:

----------


## KaLTerSi

te dashur meshkuj, beqar!!!
mja parulluat kondra marteses sepse statistikisht na qenkish pikerisht ju qe e vuani me teper statusin e beqaris... duke mar parasysh _qe rreziku per te vdekur eshte me i larte prej 10% tek meshkujt beqare dhe 4.8% tek femrat beqare_
hajde me nga nje nuse te mire e jete te gjate.
 :kryqezohen:

----------


## friendlyboy1

Martesesa si institucion ka falimentuar por gjithmon shumica e njerzve do martohen per hir te tradites. Liria qe ke si i pamartuar esht shum me e shtrenjt sesa nje lidhje si martese, ku nese ndahesh duhet pastaj ti japesh dhe gjysmen e parave qe ke gruas. Shifeni njecik nga ana financiare martesa esht e mir per sa zgjat por kur mbaron te shkaterron financiarisht te merr gjysmat e parave. Por nuk esht vetem ana financiare me shum eshte ana e liris qe ke po te mos jesh i martuar. 
keto jan faktet por patet qef martohuni sju ndalon njeri

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

*Disa Pyetje që Mund t'ia Bëni një Kandidati për Martesë*

_Pyetjet  që vijojnë kanë për qëllim t'ju ndihmojnë juve të mendoni për disa çështje të rëndësishmë në lidhje më martesën. Eshtë në dëshirën tuaj t'i merrni ato në konsideratë kur të bisedoni me dikë me qëllim lidhje në martesë. Disa nga këto pyetje mund t'i bëhen edhe një ndërmjetësuesi, i cili është në gjendje t''ju përgjigjet nga një perspektivë e paanshme_

*Pyetje të Përgjithsme:*
Pse jeni i interesuar të martoheni pikërisht në këtë kohë? 

Si do ta përshkruanit veten? 

Cila është një nga arritjet e tua më të mëdha? 

A mund të më tregosh diçka nga eksperienca jote nga e cila ke përfituar apo ke mësuar? 

Cila ka qenë një nga vështirësitë më të rënda me të cilat je ballafaquar deri tani në jetë? Si ka ndikuar ajo tek ty? 

A ka ndonjë gjë që do dëshiroje ta ndryshoje tek vetja dhe cila është ajo? 

Cilat janë qëllimet e tua në këtë jetë? Çfarë ke dëshirë të realizosh para se të vdesësh? 

Për çfarë je duke kërkuar tek partneri/partnerja jote e ardhshme? 

Pyetje për Fenë:
Çfarë bën që të ndjehesh sa më afër me Allahun (subhanehu ue teala shkurt sut)? 

Si mendon se martesa do të të afrojë edhe më tepër me Allahun (sut)? 

Çfarë do kishit dëshirë të përmirësonit tek vetja nga perspektiva Islame? 

A i falni të gjitha kohët e namazit? Po kur jeni në punë si ia bëni? A shkoni për namazin e Xhumasë? 

Sa sure nga Kur'ani keni mësuar përmendësh? 

Sa shumë je i ingranuar me komunitetin? 

A e agjëroni Ramazanin? 

Sa shumë jepni për Sadaka? Si e shpërndani Zekatin? 

A keni qenë për Haxh ose për Umra? Kur keni dëshirë të shkoni? 

A ke lidhje me ndonjë xhami të veçantë? 

Sa të rëndësishme e konsideroni Hixhabin për gruan? 

*Pyetje për Familjen:*
Sipas mendimit tuaj, çfarë roli duhet të kenë prindërit dhe familja më gjerë në marrjen e vendimeve të rëndësishme si psh. për martesën, rritjen e fëmijëve, ku do të jetojmë, etj? 

Çfarë do bëni në rast konflikti midis bashkëshortes/bashkëshortit tuaj dhe familjes tuaj? 

A do jeni dakort të jetojmë me familjen më gjerë (psh prindërit) sidomos kur ata të plaken? 

A mund të përshkruash karakterin e anëtareve të familjes tënde? 

*Për Profesionin:*
Çfarë karriere keni planifikuar/zgjedhur për të ardhmen? 

A do punojnë të dy burri dhe gruaja? 

Sa kohë harxhoni në punë? 

A do më mbështesje nëse unë vendos të shkoj përsëri në shkollë për të marrë një diplomë më të avancuar? 

*Interesa personale/Hobe:*
Si ju pëlqen ta kaloni kohën e lirë? 

Sa kohë harxhoni dukë parë televizor? 

Çfarë do kishit dëshirë të bëjmë bashkë? 

Sa kohë kaloni me shoqërinë? 

*Fëmijët:*
Sa fëmijë do dëshironit të kishit? 

Kur mendon se do jesh gati për të patur fëmijën e parë? 

Çfarë mendon për përgjegjësitë gjatë viteve të para të fëmijës? 

Çfarë mendon se është e rëndësishme t'jua mësojmë fëmijëve? 

Si do të bëni të mundur që fëmijët të marrin një edukim të mirë Islam? 

Çfarë do të bëni nëse dikush nga ne nuk mund të lindë fëmijë? 

Çfarë mendoni për adoptimin e fëmijëve? 

*Mosmarrëveshjet:*
Si duhet t'i zgjidhim mosmarrëveshjet? 

Çfarë bëni ju kur jeni i mërzitur? 

Si do ta bëje bashkëshorten/bahskëshortin tënd të ndjehej më mirë kur ajo/ai është i mërzitur?

----------


## kolombi

Keto studimet shkencore gjithmone i kam vene ne dyshim.
I hedh nje veshtrim c'do mengjes lagjes sime dhe ne oborre dhe ballkone shikoj vetem plaka te vetme,pasi burrat u kane lene shendene me kohe.Konkluzionet nxirrini vete.
Vitet e para thone te gjitha grate jane engjellore,me pas te bekuara nga vete djalli lol,ta shkurtojne e jo ta zgjasin jeten..........

Deus kanozi,ka ik nga moda ajo thenia e vjeter "O korcare o hic fare"  :uahaha:

----------


## gurl

> *Disa Pyetje që Mund t'ia Bëni një Kandidati për Martesë*
> 
> _Pyetjet  që vijojnë kanë për qëllim t'ju ndihmojnë juve të mendoni për disa çështje të rëndësishmë në lidhje më martesën. Eshtë në dëshirën tuaj t'i merrni ato në konsideratë kur të bisedoni me dikë me qëllim lidhje në martesë. Disa nga këto pyetje mund t'i bëhen edhe një ndërmjetësuesi, i cili është në gjendje t''ju përgjigjet nga një perspektivë e paanshme_


Martesa na paskerka dal ne nje kendveshtrim te ri. S'qenka me pune ndjenjash por qenka kthyer ne biznes te mirfillte. 'Firma' me fitimprurese fitoka investimin. Shume zbulime interesante   :i qetë:  

Nejse, mire e kane se ne fund te fundit cdo gje eshte INTERES. 

Pune te mbare studiuesve dhe jemi ne pritje te teorive te reja.....

----------


## [xeni]

> Disa Pyetje që Mund t'ia Bëni një Kandidati për Martesë
> ..................................


po t'i beje dikujt gjithe ato pyetje do ta fuste naj tull kokes qe t'harroje me ba pytje per gjithe jeten...  :buzeqeshje: 
ose, po te mos gjente tulle do ikte me vrap...

----------


## KaLTerSi

[QUOTE=Shpirt Njeriu]*Disa Pyetje që Mund t'ia Bëni një Kandidati për Martesë*[QUOTE]

vdeksha une per shkresen tende... doja ti shtoja shkrimit te Shpirtit qe para se kandidatja/ti te hedhe firmen ne fund te ketij formulari eshte shume e rendesishme qe te keni stilon me ngjyre te zeze sepse  i jep me shume seriozitet ketij muhabeti. 
nje pyetje o Shpirti,
ky pyetesori qe na ke paraqit, eshte ekskluzivisht tendi apo e kemi te drejten e huazimit ne te tjeret?
Aleate e shef cbehet ketej? Mer shembull e mos hec kot kuturu pa list, pa pyetje, pa formulare se kshu ehe te gjesh ti kandidatin tend. Ta printosh kte gjen, ta memorizosh se sonte ne darke dua te ma recitosh, do te testoj...

ps. Shpirti rofsh ti rofsh se me zgjate jeten.   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Reina

Ne cfare moshe sugjeron ky shpirti te martohemi mi aleate?

----------


## KaLTerSi

Moshen nuk e di e dashur, mgjth ti tani per tani perqendrohu tek pyetsori, mos mer revansh e mos me dil menjehere tek martesa , dale qetesohu se nuk je aq e perveluar.
Pyetjet e fese amanet mesoi mire se e di ti sa merak i kam une keto dhe aty do fokusohem me teper.

----------


## maratonomak

nje   beqar    jeton    si   njeri    dhe   vdes   si   qen    por   nje   i   martum   jeton   si   qen   dhe   vdes   si   njeri        ;      qofte   per     femrat      edhe   per   meshkujt     .      vallahi      jam     i   konfuzuar    dhe   i   kam   frike   te   dyja      .   kjo        eshte   ajo   qe   une   urrej   te   jeta     ,   te   zgjedhesh       .     qofte     njera   mundesi     qofte   tjetra    jane      per   te   diskutuar        .    po    basahkejetesa        ?     nuk    di   cte   them       .     nejse    po   i   pergjoigjem     pytjes   se   anetares       fort   te  nderuar       me   siper     ;   mosha   ma   e   mire     me   u   martu     eshte     30     vjec   e   kusur     ;    deri     ne   moshen     25       njeriu      eshte   pak   a   shume   adoleshent     dhe    pas   kesaj   moshe      eshte   mire    me   fillu        te   fejohesh       e   pastaj   te   martohesh     .        une    jam    duke   kapur    te   25_etat       dhe      duhet   me   e    pa    seriozisht   kete   punen   e   marteses      .   fat   te   mbare   te   gjitheve

----------


## Dito

Martesa, ashtu sic ekziston sot, eshte me e urryeshmja e te gjitha genjeshtrave, forma supreme e egoizmit.

Martesa eshte shume me teper sesa kater kembe te ç`veshura  ne krevat.

Te martohesh do te thote tu ngjallesh dy njerezve peshtirosjen ndaj njeri tjetrit.

Martesa eshte nje kurth qe ngre natyra.

Jeta bashkshortore eshte thjesht nje zakon, Madje, zakon I keq.

Burri martohet se eshte I lodhur, kurse femra martohet se eshte kureshtare. Te dy mbeten te zhgenjyer.

Njezet vjet marrdhenie e shkaterrojne nje femer, kurse njezet vjet martese e bejne monument.

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Cfare eshte martesa per mua ?????    :sarkastik:   


*)  Martesa ka shume dhimbje , por beqaria nuk ka kenaqesi !
*) Martesa eshte nje bisede e gjate e perzier me zenka  :buzeqeshje: 

I kam lexuar diku edhe mesa kam pare e kam degjuar nga eksperienca e te tjereve jane mese te verteta .Konkretisht per veten sflas dot ndoshta kur ta provoj do ju tregoj me sakte  :perqeshje:

----------

